# Fish @ your LFS - Post yours!



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just an assortment of photos of amazing fish I've drooled over at my LFS lately...

A really nice 3.5" GT









A donated 5" EBJD









A gorgeous 5-6" Chocolate cichlid









A wonderful freddy (4")









And lastly, a 12" motoro stingray









Please feel free to post any others you want - I love to see what everyone's LFS stocks
opcorn:


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

aww chubbs, i wish i knew you were doing this. Recently my LFS had gotten in like a 14" Flowerhorn, it's fins were incredible. There was about a 12" frontosa, and absolute beast. They also have this German Blue Ram in one of their display tanks with some discus and his breeding colors are displayed so well he almost looks like an electric blue ram. If these guys are all still there next time I go, I will be sure to snap some photos with my droid.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Please do man, I was tempted to nab that EBJD, he was gonna sell him for 50, but I'd get a huge discount if I asked my buddy for him... probably 25... It's just that he'd eat my oscar (in my sig)


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

So far with my EBJD they have all been pretty submissive. I put some corys and giant danios in there with them and I don't even think they notice I added fish.

What you should do Chubbs is get like a 29gal or a 20gal long and get some german blue rams....I'm not sure if you could do rams in that 15....I'm just sayin...  Great fish to look at.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish I could, but I have no more room to set up more tanks, as I live at home (am 22) for my student teaching... And the 90 is taking up most of the space in my room (it replaced my 37, which is sitting empty in the office)...

I've seen GBR, but they are a bit finicky with water conditions, and I've seen them just die at the drop of a hat, plus my LFS never gets them in 

But yeah, if my oscar was bigger and if I didn't have the firemouth, I'd have already bought the blue jack


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I've heard about the GBR finicky-ness. The batch my LFS got in is amazing though, pretty much all of them survived. For GBR they are VERY hardy. Mine have laid eggs twice so if they ever do become parents, I think I may set up a 10 gallon and raise the fry.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, definitely take some pics for me/us here when u can - my LFS also has a spotted gar that's pretty nice that i'll have to snap a pic of...


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

Felt bad for this guy big guy (12") small tank. I would have gotten him but my Red Devil doesn't like any other fish in his tank... Unless its lunch.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

well these guys WERE at the LFS....and then I took them home....just some plecos but at least I can contribute to the thread


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice - here's a gorgeous foot long spotted gar at my LFS










If only my tank were larger and my fish were larger.....


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Some fairly cheap Peacock Bass (6.99 each) at my LFS










and an absolutely BREATHTAKING saltwater ray


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

A 20"... yes I said 20 inch flagtail... A donation from a regular, along with a 20" ID shark


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

They're in a 90 gallon btw, and although it's hard to tell by the pictures, they're absolutely MASSIVE


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

They look HUGE!!!!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Next time I'm at my LFS, I'll snap a pic of their emperor cichlid 

Posting now to remind myself later.


----------



## cocovi (Nov 18, 2010)

Look great shots !


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got back from the LFS - here are a few beauties that I spotted (and one that I'll be buying :lol: )

Some beautiful 3" oscars









Great looking 10" Red Devil









Some snowball plecos at a price I've never seen before - $35









Some young 2" uaru (one of which I'll be buying tomorrow)









An adult Uaru that was the larger member of a pair (couldn't get a shot of the two of them - tho they went everywhere together)









And lastly - a simply _spectacular_ 2' Moray Eel - and he was in this pose before I even walked up to the tank...


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

A random red tilapia brought back by a customer (about 8")










And a really beautiful severum that has taken over much of the 90 gallon display tank (same tank as the 8" tilapia, as well as a 6" and 9" oscar)


----------



## mikevolzer (Jan 22, 2011)

I just joined the forum after lurking here for a few years and it I guess I have to make 1 post before being allowed ot post pictures so this is my one post. Some pictures of my LFS' emperor cichlid to follow.


----------



## mikevolzer (Jan 22, 2011)

Here are two pics I snapped of my LFS' emperor cichlid. It is a rather large fish, not quite sure on the exact size but probably close to 2'. I apologize for the quality, I'm no photographer and I used my cellphone camera.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a HUGE fish dude


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

*mikevolzer*
what lfs is that. id love to check that place out


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Limpert, I may be crazy, but are those pics that you took in a fish store called Keller Farms in Haltom City? they look exactly like some tanks in there.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhinox said:


> Next time I'm at my LFS, I'll snap a pic of their emperor cichlid
> 
> Posting now to remind myself later.


Hey there's the emperor I was talking about. Nice to see another fellow clevelander in here  mike, did you get to check out the breeding room downstairs?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

A beautiful 6" salvini


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> A beautiful 6" salvini


Awesome salvini! I plan to get one when I upgrade.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So it's been a while... Went to the NY Aquarium in Brooklyn the other day and snapped a few cool shots..

10" Elephant Nose









And a south american display (I forget the fish's name and feel like a dupe for forgetting - started with a B)









gorgeous fish









And lastly an 8" Loiselli, wish I had room for him - only $25


----------

